# Plank guard rails on ladder jack setup



## M. A. Hansen Co (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anyone seen a guard rail system that will fit a Werner 20ft or 30ft taskmaster that might work with a ladder jack setup? OSHA approved of course!:thumbsup:


----------

